# Bidding advice



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello everyone 

This may be a bit random but the gf has found a plate coming up in the next auction she would like to bid on.

Now ive heard the dealers can be idiots and just push up the price for a laugh so is their any tips except dont look to keen on these types of auctions like is it better to go in person or bid online etc 

Thanks for any help as always
Luke


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

leave the others to bid at first to see whos interested then at the last minute when the bidding has slowed and then step in , hopefully that will make them think your just starting and they may let it go 

im no expert but bid regularly at our local auction and it works well for me


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Good idea  i did think to do this which then put me onto the thought dont take the gf "ooo its this one!!!" I cant imagine it now :/ ha

Thanks mate


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

As said bid when it slows down not at the start. Dont be too eager and keep a straight face.

only go to your max, easy to get caught up in the action. lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Mehan  yeah thats why i said id go she would end up bidding god noes what and then forget she only has about a tenth of that to spend haha!


----------

